# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  هدية لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية : ((((  غيـث الخــواطـر  ))) للمرشد الدولي

## المرشد الدولي

*غيث*
*الخواطر*
المرشد الدولي
1427 هـ

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الخاطرة الأولى : 
ليس لي باع في تشذيب وتهذيب الكلمات
لكن هي تراكمات حروف تحولت إلى خاطرة.... بعثرهاالزمن في تـلة الفؤاد..... فعصفت بها الريح حتى اصطدمت بشجرة التاريخ ... فسقطت كثمرة في قلب المرشد الدولي الذي يقطن عندها 
لذا أغـفروالي أزدحـامي صفوفكم 



عـنــاقالأرواح 

كنت أسير داخل وجداني
كان الطريق طويلاً بمد البصر
أسير وأسير حتى تعبت المسير 
توقفت فجأة
كي أتنفس الصعداء 
نظرت أمامي ومن خلفي
لا صوت ولا نفير
الناس ناموا أو ربماماتوا
حتى السماء فارغة.....لا نسمة تطير 
لمحت بقربي كومة
اقتربت منها لأتحسسها 
إنها صخرة !!
صخرة من حروف متراكمة 
أنخت
براحلة أفكاري 
كي أستريح
قدر اليسير 

أغمضت عيني
أصممتأذنيّ
جمدت عقلي
عن التفكير 
أحسست بنسمة تداعب خدي
سارت على كتفي حتى يدي 

أحسست بوجودها
شممت رائحة أفكارها
تيقنت بإطلالتها
كخيط الحرير 


فتحت عيني بهدوء 
بهدوءحذر 

الحور في عينـيــّها
الأنف سيفها
الشعر كسواد الليل
والوجه مستدير 


سكت ولم أبح بكلمة
تنفسي تغير
قلبي يرف
وأصبعي إليها يشير 

تأملتني
وتأملتها
والعين بالعين
وكلانا للآخر نظير 


فوضعت راحتها على راحتي
أحسست بحرارتها
سحبتـني
عطلتـني عن التفكير 



وقفت دون لا أدري
شعرهاتخلخل وجهي
إنه طويل ...طويل ...طويل
يعجز الوصف والتعبير 


إلي الآن لم نتكلم
الهدوء يملأ المكان
لا نسمع سوى نفس أرواحنا
ولفؤادنا صدى كالأثير 


أخرجت أمامها حروفا
مبعثرة
ركبتها ......عينتها..
افترشتها كالحصير 


حروفي كانت ناقصة
بحثت في كل ملفاتي
وفي دفاتر أوراقي
حتى في شعر الأخطل وجرير 

فمدت يدهاداخل قلبها
وأخرجت بحوراً
وأنهاراً
و ما كنت به أعير 




الألف حتى الياء
خاطرة ... تلو الخاطرة
والشعروكل ما يحلو لي 

فقالت : ها أنا لك أصير 

فتناظرت عيوننا
وتقاربت و تقاربت
فلمحت صورتي في حورها
ورأيت صورتي في المستدير 



أنفاسنا تخالطت
قلوبنا تلاصقت
أرواحناتعانقت
بين شهيق وزفير 

فـقبلتها بأشعاري
وأسلت لعاباً من أنهار
ودغدغت أوتارها أوتاري 

حتى استعمرتها كالأمير 


فجأة !! 
توقفت عن التفكير
وهزت برأسها
وتذكرت....وتذكرت
وأومأت لي بالتذكير 



نحن نجيدالشعر
نحن نجيد العزف
نحن نجعل الأصفاد حروفاً
نحن ندفن ألحاناًبالتأشير 


لكن أرجوك
أرحمني
أغفر لي
لا تجعلني خلفكأسير 

فقلت لها لا تقلقي
لا تحزني
أنا أعي ما أقول
وما إليهأصير 


نحن أشباح
نحن عناق للأرواح
نحن شعلة
وضياء ينير.......... 
فتابعت المسير فتابعت المسير.......  




المرشد الدولي
22/2/1428هـ

----------


## سيناريو

*طالبةٌ أنا هنا* 
*أنهل من الإبدااااع الرااااقي* 


*شهادتي مجروحة بالطبع* 

*خالص شكري وتقديري*

*وهنيئاً لنابك أخي المرشد*
*لاعدمناك*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

سيناريوأشكرك سيدتي الوقوف أمام الخاطرةاخوك المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الخاطرة الثانية : 


رباعيات العيون : 
قصتي 
أعجوبة ...بل
أسطورة 
ستـنعـتوني 
بالجنون 
قصتي 
ليست سحاباً 
ولا رماداً 
ولا نوع
من الظنون 
ليست حكاية 
كمجنون ليلى
بها الدواوين حبلى
طول السنون  
متسلقٍ
مغامرٍ 
حتى أنقضت
ثلاثون عاماً أو أربعون 
إن قـلنا عـيناها
نصف الحياة ....قـلـتم جفيتم 
وإن قلنا جله 
قد تنصفون 

سأكتب شعراً
سأكتب وصفاً
سألقي الخواطر 
حتى المتون 

سأجرد فكراً 
سأبري عقلاً
سأسرد كتباً.....مادمت حياً
حتى المنون 
هي خصلة
من شعرها 
في معصمي ربطتها 
وبدأت حباً حتى الشجون 
رميت ثم رميت 
حتى ارتمى في ظفرها 
فبدأت حيث بدأت 
من ساقها حتى البطون 

عدت الكرة ثم رميت 
حتى ارتمى في ثغرها 
فأكملت حيث بدأت 
من بطنها حتى الجفون 
وعدت الكرة ثم رميت 
حتى ارتمى في تاجها 
فأنهيت حيث انتهيت
واقفاً بين العيون  
وازنت نفسي متيقن ٍ
فوق سيف متدلي ٍ
من يمنة و يسرة
وباقي أعضائها تحتي تكون 
فتدلى حريراً من رأسها 
يلوح الجبين بطرفها 
من أسود وأحمر
ونقش الحناء فيه.... فنون 
فقبضت طرفاً 
من طرفها
وعلقت جسمي في وجهها 
حتى بان خداً تحت الجفون 
تبصرت أمامي
حتى أبصرتها 
في بحرها ومحيطها
ورموش الشَعـََر عليها حنون 
بياضها حور 
و في جمعها احورار 
وللكل عين 
وفي جمعها......عيون 

فنها
قولها وصولها حولها
وسحرها وجذبها عشقها
ونهرها دمعهاٍ زلالٍ تشربون 

قتلها
سهمها وقوسها ونطعها
وصدقها وكذبها شهابها
وشراكها دماء ضحايا تسقطون 

هي عـلة 
هي محنة
هي الداء 
هي الدواء كل السنون 
هي الدماء
بين العروق
هي العناق كن العناق
بين البطين حتى الأذون 
هي الزعاف
هي الطبيب
هي الشهيد تحت الحسام
فأما قتالاً أو تـقـتـلون 
هي البدور فيه ندور
كل النفوس فيه تدور
بين النجوم تبقى هناك
فوق السحب أو يدون 
هي السلاح 
وهي الهوى
هي النبال وكل القوى
هي القتال حتى الجنون 
قلت المنون أم قلت
السنون
والله جفيتك بتلك المتون
ما تلك عيونك يا أم العيون
.................................
قال المتنبي :
يامن حوى ورد الرياض بخده وحكى قضيب الخيزران بقده
دع عنك ذا السيف الذي جردته عيناك أمضى من مضارب حده
كل السيوف قواطعٌ إن جردت وحسام لحظك قاطعٌ في غمــــده
إن شئت تقــتــلني فأنت مخــيرٌ مـــن ذا يطالب سيداً في عبـــده 

المرشد الدولي

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## المرشد الدولي

> 



سيدتي 
وجودك في حديقة خواطرنا
زادها أبتهاجاً ورونقاً

المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الخاطرة الثالثة :*

 
*مـومياء في مـكـتبتي**..*


*آه .. آه** ...*

*تلك* *صرخاتها*



*لقد أخبرتني* *إنها تائه*


*بين حروفي*

*بين كلماتي ب**ين كتبي*


*تائه* *لا أعرف أين ؟*


*الرؤيا أخبرتني* *إنها هناك** تقطن ذاك* *الكتاب*




*فوق تلك*

*المنضدة* *الحدباء*




*لقد أخبرتني**  إن الأيام ظلمتها*

*الأحزان* *قتلتها*

*الأوهام بددتها*



*سألتني** :*

*هل عرفت أي منضدة أعني**؟*


*إنها**تلك التي يعلوها**سراج أبيك المكسور* *لقد**أتهمتك*

*أنت** !*


*نعم أنت*



*لا تحملق بي** !!*



*هي قالت** :*


*أنت من دخل*

*مكتبتي*


*أنت من مشى*

*خطوات*


*أنت من رفع يده* *فتناول أسمي*


*أنت من قرأ*

*غلاف قلبي*


*أنت من أزاح*

*التراب عن* *أوراقي*


*لقد قرأت عنواني*

*ألست أنت ؟*


*أتنكر ذلك**؟*




*أنت من تصفح حياتي* *وهمس بين دفتي*

*وجداني*


*ألست أ**نت؟*

*أتنكر ذلك؟*


*لا تحملق بي** !!*




*أنت من ترك أثراً**في* *أوداجي* *ورحيقاً**في عروقي*


*وأوقع ذكرى* *في خلجاتي* *ألست* *أنت ؟*


*نعم طأطأ رأسك*

*هكذا أنت** !*




*لقد أسست حروفا*

*وبنيت* *خواطراً*

*من مدادك*


*فوهبتني سعادتي** ...*




*إذاً**حرام* *عليك تهجرني*

*حرام عليك تقتلني*


*أغلقت كتابي*

*أغلقت حياتي*

*أغلقت* *نافذتي*


*إنها تنير طريقي* *تنير**أحلامي*


*ابتعدت عني*

*تركتني* *هجرتني* *كي هو*

*يستعمرني* *آه** ..* *آه**...*


*أرجوك*

*أنظر إلي* 
*دموعي وجلة*

*أضلعي مكسرة*

*روحي* *خائفة*
*أوراقي مبعثرة*
*ي**كسوها الغبار*


*أرجوك أنظر ألي*
*أعطف علـيّ*


*أنا هناك** ..*

*هناك* *حيث الرفوف القديمة*


*فوق* *تلك المنضدة*



*أرجوك لا تتركني*

*لا تحرمني*


*أقسم بالله* *إني* *أخاف* *الظلمة* *أهاب العتمة*



*سأموت*


*سأصبح* *مومياء**الأيام* *مومياء الأحزان*

*في تابوت الحرمان*


*حيث تلفها**بأشعارك*




*إنها هناك تتكئ* *ذاك الجدار*


*بهمومها**وأحزانها*



*حيث يعلوها**سراج أبيك المكسور*

*المرشد الدولي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

تحياتي المصحوبهـ بالدعوات

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

تمام انك نزلت مومياء  ولو مانزلتها كنت طلبت منك
كنت ادورها بس مالقيتها
طبعا كانت  روعه روعه الاثنتين
تسلم عليهم والله يعطيك العافيه

سلااام

----------


## المرشد الدولي

أخواتي 

وردة محمدية 

دمعة الأحزان

أشكر تواجدكما 

أخوكم المرشد الدولي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

ما شاء الله ..
ربي يعطيك العافية ..
إنجاز جميل بل راق لي كذلك ..
تسلم على هيك خواطر ..
في امان المولى تعالى .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إداريين ومشرفين وأعضاء وقراء

منـــــبر شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير

إن شاء الله وإسوة بباقي

المنتديات الإمامـــية الكريمــة

ولنشر الكلمة وإشعال الشمعة 

سوف أضع بصماتي المتواضعة 

بعد توفيق الله وعونه وبركاته



قريباً وفي المنتديات المميزة ومنها

شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 



الرواية الإجتماعية المليئة

بالإثارة ، والمغامرة ، والتشويق 


القلب المفقود 

رحلة إلي غابات صلالة 


أخوكم المرشد الدولي

----------


## كبرياء

*بين عظمة الكلمآت ..* 
*وجنونهآ ..* 
*مكثتُ هنآ طويلآ ..* 
*بآحثة عن روح غريبة ..* 
*شعرت بقربهآ حين عآنقت تلكـ الكلمآـت ..* 
*وبـ الجروح .. أنسدل قلمي هنآ ..* 
*محآولآ أن يفيكـ حقكـ بالكلمآت ..* 
*لكن ... عجبآ .. لآ أستطيع ..!*
*كلمآتكـ رآآئعهـ فعلآ ..* 
*فلآتحرمنآ جديدكـ ..* 
*خآلص تحـيآآتـي ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> ما شاء الله ..
> 
> ربي يعطيك العافية ..
> إنجاز جميل بل راق لي كذلك ..
> تسلم على هيك خواطر ..
> 
> في امان المولى تعالى .



أشكرك سيدتي المثول بين دفتي خواطرناالمرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *بين عظمة الكلمآت ..* 
> 
> *وجنونهآ ..* 
> *مكثتُ هنآ طويلآ ..* 
> *بآحثة عن روح غريبة ..* 
> *شعرت بقربهآ حين عآنقت تلكـ الكلمآـت ..* 
> *وبـ الجروح .. أنسدل قلمي هنآ ..* 
> *محآولآ أن يفيكـ حقكـ بالكلمآت ..* 
> *لكن ... عجبآ .. لآ أستطيع ..!*
> ...



 

أختي كبرياءلقد تركت بصماتك في صفحات غيثناأشكرك سيدتي المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الخاطرة الرابعة :*
صك الغفران 


إليك سيدي


إليك أهدي سلامي
إليك القي التحية


إليك أكتب تبياناصريحاً
إليك أكتب وصية


سامحني
أغفر لي
واعطف علي
لأنال منك التحية


لازمتك
عاشرتك
صادقتك
منذ الفجر حتى العشية ..


وضعتك أمامي
وفي يدي
بل في قلبي
حتى أصبحت من السماء
أغلى هدية


حتى بليت بي
وحتى أمتحنت بي
وحتى طفت بك بلداناً
حتى أتهمت بجاسوس الحرية



إليك أهدي وصيتي
وإليك أرسل مطويتي
وإليك أطلب الصفح ..
... 
الا ....أستحق الحرية ؟


فأرجوك
أصفح
أعفو
عن التقصير والتهجير والأذية


فمهما يكن
أنا آدمي
إنا إنسان
أنا مخلوق كباقي البرية


أنا أتنفس ...أنا أبكي
أنا كيان
يرى الأفراح والأتراح
حتى غديت شهيداً .....بلا قضية



حتى قيل فنى صاحبك
زال مدادك
وبليت عوداً ضمئاناً
ينظر البحر ويسأل العطية


حتى أخذوك
وسحبوك لسوق الأميين
وحتى رميت بالأرض قسراً
وحتى باعوك ولم تساوي أوقية



إليك أطلب مفاتيح القضبان
وصك الغفران
حتى أفارق حياة بدونك
هي دنيا دنية



إليك يا سيدي ..يا قلمي ............ 


المرشد الدولي

----------


## ورده محمديه

رائعهـ جدا 
يعطيك ألف عافيهـ 
ومبارك عليكم الشهر 

ننتظر ابداعاتك القادمهـ
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> رائعهـ جدا 
> 
> يعطيك ألف عافيهـ 
> ومبارك عليكم الشهر 
> 
> ننتظر ابداعاتك القادمهـ
> 
> تحياتي الحارهـ



 
 
أشكرك سيدتي وردة
فقطفك ثمرة من غيث خواطرنا
يسرنا
أخوك المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الخاطرة السابعة :*
الحب الحقيقي لايموت

قبل أشهر......
كنت معهم في ذاك المحفل
كنت معهم في تلك المقبرة
مقبرة هجر الكبرى

كانت جنازة لمؤمنة
لاقت ربها وهي ساجدة
حتى واريناها الثرى 
وسرنا عنها مغادرين 



سحبتني قدماي دون أن أدري نحو القبور
كنت أعرف إن قراءة الأسماء منبوذة
لكن لم أستطع أقفال عيني
فمشيت ومشيت ولساني يتهجد الفاتحة

حتى توقفت قدماي عند قبر عتيق
بقربه رجل ذو ملامح سبعينية
كان ممسكاً بقارورة ورد فارغة
والحزن سيده ومكبلاً قلبــه


أنا معروف بفضولي الفاضح
أحب أن اعرف كل شئ 
عليه علامة استفهام
فتوقفت عند رأسه

سمعت له أنين يخرج من بين ضلوعه
وأزيز كأزيز الأسد الحزين 
فجلست بقربه
ومددت يدي نحو يده

كانت يده ثكلى بمآسي الماضي
وهموم الأيام
بها تضاريس دلتني على جغرافيته
وتفاصيل أحداثه

فقلت له ياعم 
أبك نوح عليل أم فقد عزيز ؟
فقال لي من أنت ؟
فقلت له : نادني : صائد الحكمة أو مؤرخ الأحداث

هل هو قريب لك ( سؤالي له )
قال : لا
أم صديق ( لم يرد )
فدنى ولم يعرني انتباهاً

غادر ذاك القبر حتى ابتعد
فلحقت أثره بين القبور
وأوقعت قدماي على بصماته 
كي أنال منه ما أستفيد

فتوقف وفاجأني بصفعة صنعت من صوت
ماذا تريد !؟
فقلت له : يا عم لم تخبرني من صاحب القبر .
فقال : الم تـقرأ الأسم المدون عليه.

فاندهشت من جوابه وقلت له :
أنت جالس عنده ولم تعرف .
فقال : أعرف ماذا ؟
فقلت : الكتابة قد مسحتها تعرية الأيام

فرجع مهرولاً نحـو ذاك القبر 
ورمى بنفسه عليه حتى تلطخ بآثار الورد المسكوب
و بأصابعه النحيلة أزاح التراب عن آثار التدوين
وقال : أي والله ، لا أسم ولادليل عليك يازوجتي الحبيبة 

سمعته ، نعم سمعته إنها زوجته !!
فقلت : ياعم اهي زوجتك ؟
فنظر إليه وعيناه غارقتان في بحر الدموع
نعم ، هي زوجتي أم عادل ، حبيبتي أم عادل

فقلت له : سامحني ياعمي : منذ متى غادرت ؟
فقال منذ خمسة وثلاثون عاماً 
فأندهشت وقلت : الا زلت تحبها !؟
فلم يجبني .

فجلس في الأرض القرفصاء
وهبش من تراب الأرض هبش التراب
ورمى به على رأسه حتى نال من وجهه وقال :
نعم أحبها تلك مصيبتي ، أحبها إلي ان القى ربي


فمشيت ومشيت على مضض حتى ابتعدت
فتوقفت ونظرت إلي خلفي 
وقلت في نفسي عن تلك الملحمة :
إن في المقبرة رجل يقول : ( الحب الحقيقي لا يموت )



قصة حقيقية 
1428هـ
المرشد الدولي

----------


## ورده محمديه

من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 

خاطرهـ مؤاثرهـ جدا

يعطيك العافيهـ
وبنتظار جديدك المتميز
من رقي الى ارقئ
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
> 
> 
> خاطرهـ مؤاثرهـ جدا
> 
> يعطيك العافيهـ
> وبنتظار جديدك المتميز
> من رقي الى ارقئ
> تحياتي الحارهـ



 
أشكرك سيدتي

----------


## MOONY

قد قرأت خواطرك مرات ومرات
فكان غيث حروفك وابلاً
من الأحساس
يشد كل من مر في متصفحك
ويطلب المزيد دام نبضك
تحياتي لك

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> قد قرأت خواطرك مرات ومرات
> فكان غيث حروفك وابلاً
> من الأحساس
> يشد كل من مر في متصفحك
> ويطلب المزيد دام نبضك
> تحياتي لك



 
أشكرك سيدتي

----------

